# Mapper un lecteur réseau caché



## kanter (26 Décembre 2005)

Hello...

Nouveau macuser, je me demande comment mapper un partage réseau caché:

Autant, les partages publics apparaissent bien, autant je ne peux pas afficher ceux qui ont un "$" au bout du nom, ce qui les rend invisibles...

En fait je cherche un equivalent de cliquer sur executer dans windows, puis\\nomdu serveur\nom du dossier$


Vous savez quelle est la manip?

Merci


----------



## anielo (10 Avril 2007)

kanter a dit:


> Hello...
> 
> Nouveau macuser, je me demande comment mapper un partage réseau caché:
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

Je me permets de remonter ce post car je cherche également la solution...
Est-il possible de mapper un drive depuis le mac manuellement (comme sur un PC ?) ou est-on Obligé de passer par "Aller a " se connecter... ?

Merci a ceux qui savent...

Anielo


----------



## NicFer75 (23 Janvier 2008)

Moi aussi, je cherche la réponse. Please, solution ?


----------



## jjgoldman (23 Janvier 2008)

dans le terminal

man mount_smbfs

un peu de lecture mais relativement simple toutefois, par contre, c'est une solution un peu "roots", il faut bien evidemment créer le point de montage avant, et y'a pas d'icones sur le bureau ...

par contre, ça marche

Je soupçonne toutefois l'existence de scripts pour une utilisation un peu plus friendly, mais bon, les partages administratifs de windows, c'est pas fait pour être montés n'importe comment, suffit de les déclarer partagés avant avec un nom/des droits, etc


----------

